# pleco pics



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a few of my fish I thought I'd share.
















Hope you enjoy...


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are very pretty plecos. They look very happy.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, glad you liked them.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool fancy plecs... I really like the flash, thought about getting one in the future.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, L204's are a nice plec. They do like there wood and make a mess tho...so if you get one make sure to have lots of filtration in there tank.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful plecs! Just wondering, is the second one a Rubber lip pleco? Or is it something else?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice fishies.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Beautiful plecs! Just wondering, is the second one a Rubber lip pleco? Or is it something else?


Don't think so. Rubberlips have very round heads/faces. That one looks more angular.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a list of what they are...

1-L180 fry
2-Albino BN's
3-Peckoltia sp. "zwerg" juvie
4-Peckoltia sp. "zwerg" juvie
5-L174 gravid female
6-L204 female
7-L180 male..and cherry shrimp

Glad you all like them...I'll post more later.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

More pics....


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are great! I really like the last one what kind I looks like one I used to have.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you...I like that BN too. It's a L180...one that might be the mother to the plec in the first pic I posted in this thread.


----------

